
Nike (NKE) Stock Drops After Duke Basketball Star's Shoe Splits - evo_9
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-21/nike-slagged-in-twitter-storm-as-basketball-star-s-shoe-splits
======
MR4D
In the last year, which is 251 trading days, NKE has closed more than 1% away
from its previous close 118 times.

So, in other words, NKE moves 1% or more 47% of the time.

No news here, except that it held up rather well given the negative publicity.

Calculations done in Excel based on the link below:

[0] -
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/NKE/history?period1=15192570...](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/NKE/history?period1=1519257077&period2=1550793077&interval=1d&filter=history&frequency=1d)

------
throwaway-1283
It was a down day for the entire market...joke of a headline

If you want to see real market movers check out Heinz ($KHC) down 20% and
Stamps.com ($STMP) down 47%!

------
imnotlost
1% vs 0.6% for the market... clickbait-storm!

------
techntoke
Nike doesn't care about quality shoes or foot health, they care about brand
popularity.

------
elpakal
Shoes split like this all the time especially more so when used by incredibly
powerful athletes like ZW. I would bet this isn’t the first time this has
happened to him and that it wont weigh an ounce in his decision to sign with a
shoemaker.

------
jerkstate
nike stock dropped like 1%, this seems way oversensationalized

------
ChrisLTD
Is a 1.05% drop that big of a deal?

